
The shampoo bottle saving babies from pneumonia (2017) - respinal
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-40498395
======
DanBC
Jugaad has been mentioned a few times on HN. Here's the largest discussion.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1597509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1597509)

And here are some BBC Radio programmes about it.
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01ng09d](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01ng09d)

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w3cstydc](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w3cstydc)

